# BowZone messed up??



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

the gander mountain out here has them on the 50% off rack this weekend. im eyeballing one @ 275.00... but the handle is just beastly....


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Sean McKenty said:


> I have been trying to get on the forum but after I log in it says I have to view some thread, I click on it and nothing happens just keeps comming back to the same page, there was a thing on some archery calender so I looked at that but still nothing, is there some sercret handshake you need to view any of the threads.





Zen Archery said:


> the gander mountain out here has them on the 50% off rack this weekend. im eyeballing one @ 275.00... but the handle is just beastly....




Bowzone is working fine for me.:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Got it working just kept hitting the view here button and after about 50 times it worked


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you signing up for the long distance league shoot there? you should, I'm doin it, and I might enjoy kicking your arse again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

97Vortec said:


> Are you signing up for the long distance league shoot there? you should, I'm doin it, and I might enjoy kicking your arse again.


I just got on there so I will have to check out the league thing..... you kicking my asre, ya thats why you bolted out west just got tired of me hanging a beating on ya, thats how I am going to remember it:wink:


Merry Christmas

shoot me a pm with your home phone


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

I put the MIGHT in there cause shooting well isn't as easy as I remember, and you with your own private range and all, you must be getting pretty good by now. 

I was just leaving an out in case you do kick mine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

97Vortec said:


> I put the MIGHT in there cause shooting well isn't as easy as I remember, and you with your own private range and all, you must be getting pretty good by now.
> 
> I was just leaving an out in case you do kick mine.




ya you would think that, but it hasn't worked out that way


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

*Memories*

Oh Oh....I got to mark this thread. Have a good Christmas guys. Andy....Thought you were coming to Ontario this summer. :darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*okay Sean we all know .....*



Sean McKenty said:


> you kicking my asre, ya thats why you bolted out west just got tired of me hanging a beating on ya, thats how I am going to remember it:wink:
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas
> ...


there's some "mis-truth" here ..... from what I remember he moved out West cause he was tired of your whining, not winning :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> there's some "mis-truth" here ..... from what I remember he moved out West cause he was tired of your whining, not winning :wink:



OUCH!!!!!

:chortle:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

pintojk said:


> there's some "mis-truth" here ..... from what I remember he moved out West cause he was tired of your whining, not winning :wink:


Yuo remember it how you want and I will remember it how I want.:zip::zip:

and you wouldn't know you were to far back to see what the goooood guy were doing


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

Pidge said:


> Oh Oh....I got to mark this thread. Have a good Christmas guys. Andy....Thought you were coming to Ontario this summer. :darkbeer:


Yeah, it didn't quite work out, I lost intrest again, but I'm gung ho again (we'll see how long it lasts this time) Maybe next summer.



Sean, you'd better put up.. 

here's the link http://forum.bowzone.ca/showthread.php?t=7330&page=11


Get on it!


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Ya...I know what you mean. I am just getting back into it after a 6 year layoff. But have been shooting more this year and even bought a new Scepter 4 mag I am really liking right now. Have to see what 2008 brings...lol:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

